# BobCadCam users



## papermaker (Aug 16, 2013)

Curious about what BobCadCam users think of the program as far as ease of use. I purchased the program and hope I haven't made a nistake.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Aug 17, 2013)

I work for a cabinet company that was using an old version of MasterCam to cut counter tops, so my use is limited to that type of use - we bought version 23 of BobCAD off ebay and I found the learning curve a little steep, at first.  We have bought v25, but I have not messed with it yet.  Once you get used to right clicking for everything, It isn't too bad (for the simple work I'm using it for).  If you don't have the tutorial discs, I'd suggest looking for videos on Youtube or where ever.  You didn't mention if you were looking at using it for lathe or mill. and whether you were looking at 2d or 3d. I have only done some 2d work importing the geometry from CAD as DXF. I just googled getting strated with Bobcad / cam and came up with a PDF of the version 23 manual on their site as well as version 24 videos on yourtube. Spend some time with the videos - I don't think you will regret it.


----------



## TomS (Aug 18, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> I work for a cabinet company that was using an old version of MasterCam to cut counter tops, so my use is limited to that type of use - we bought version 23 of BobCAD off ebay and I found the learning curve a little steep, at first.  We have bought v25, but I have not messed with it yet.  Once you get used to right clicking for everything, It isn't too bad (for the simple work I'm using it for).  If you don't have the tutorial discs, I'd suggest looking for videos on Youtube or where ever.  You didn't mention if you were looking at using it for lathe or mill. and whether you were looking at 2d or 3d. I have only done some 2d work importing the geometry from CAD as DXF. I just googled getting strated with Bobcad / cam and came up with a PDF of the version 23 manual on their site as well as version 24 videos on yourtube. Spend some time with the videos - I don't think you will regret it.



I downloaded a trial version of BobCAD V25 and as others have said there is a steep learning curve.  I'm learning but it has not been easy.  I hope the working version is better than the trial as I've found some glitches with the CAD side of the software.  I've got to the point where I should be able to run a simulation but keep getting an error message saying I haven't selected an operation.  Still trying to figure out what I need to do to.  So I am also interested in what others have to say.


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been using emachineshop for about 5 years to do the cad for 2d work. It is free at emachineshop.com
you save your file in their format then export it as a dxf cad file.
 I open the cad file in D2NC (about $70 at d2nc.com ) and it generates the g-code into mach3
this is really easy and fast. it does almost everything I need including 4th axis work
steve


----------



## medlin6 (Aug 19, 2013)

papermaker said:


> Curious about what BobCadCam users think of the program as far as ease of use. I purchased the program and hope I haven't made a nistake.


I have been using BobCad since ver19. had a job on pronto track that could only be done by programming.
I have used ver.19 to 23. Liked it so much became a deale, still have 3 unregistered 21 and 23. Every thing I ran on Proto Trak went tru BobCad. Built micro wave parts all the time.


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 3, 2013)

http://cadcamtrainer.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-1409.html
Sorins tutorials might be help full to some. I wish I had time to mess with v23 I bought years ago...


----------



## papermaker (Sep 21, 2013)

I have version V25 that I'm trying to figure out. There must be some connection between the makers of Bobcad-cam and the makers of Mach 3. Anyone know?


----------

